# Profit Margin



## Andrea35 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am evaluating my current business plan, and I want to take a closer look at my profit margins. After I total up all of my fixed and variable overhead costs, how much profit do you recommend I include in my total cost to the customer? I know I need enough to keep the place running, but I don't want to charge too much.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Waiting for it...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

"Hammer" time...

Dun nununa... Nunnuna can't touch this.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of a contractor are you?

How about a intro?


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Easy question minimum 20%, plus extra for the weekends in Vegas, seasons tickets for hockey, and a lil on the side for BJ's and blow. 

That said be also good to read the above post, also read the rules before posting.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all didn't read the rules.

I just know this is going to come back and bite me in the butt in future chat sessions.

At least you can spell.

How about you wipe your chin and try this again?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Good call green but trade in the hockey tickets for duke basketball tickets.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Andrea35 said:


> ...how much profit do you recommend I include in my total cost to the customer?


All of it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

$1,000,000 it might be a hard sell but you only need 1. From what I understand Revenge will change the flapper and ballcock for that price too. hehehe


----------

